# Error with downloaded recordings?



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

We just got back from vacation. The hotel wifi was terrible and could not sustain a stream, so when we wanted to watch something I'd typically queue it up as a download overnight and then we'd try to watch it the next night. On multiple occasions we'd be watching something and get an error box that said something like "Problem playing this stream". The worst part is there was no way to recover. Once a show hit this error it would immediately hit it again as soon as you played it. So there was no way to even attempt to skip past it.

Has anyone else run into this? I have my share of issues with Streaming but this is the first time I've had issues with downloaded recordings. Is there any way to recover from this once you it it? Any way to just start the recording over so I can manually scrub past the error?


----------



## MacBrian (Feb 24, 2002)

I used to have constant problems with my TiVo Stream, whether it was downloading or streaming, with "Unknown" errors or "Problems...", whether I was in my home WiFi or downloading away from home, and whether it was on an iPad or iPhone.

I ended up solving the problem. I bought an Airport Extreme 3rd gen. and shut down everything WiFi and network-related on my AT&T Uverse 2-wire gateway box. (I have only Uverse internet -- no land-line or TV service.) Now that the Airport Extreme is handling all the WiFi and hard-wired networking services, the TiVo Stream has become 99.9% reliable, both streaming and downloading in my WiFi and when downloading outside my WiFi.

My thought is that the TiVo ecosystem performs better with some routers than others. I spent hours and hours performing various voodoo on the AT&T router trying to ascertain if I had some obscure network setting that was causing unreliable behavior with my TiVo Stream. Resetting the AT&T box to stock settings didn't help, so I took a leap of faith and spent the buck$ on the Apple router. I got lucky -- my TiVo toys are all happy now.

I'm not saying the AT&T router is "incompatible" with our TiVo toys....but in my case, everything started working much better once I changed routers. If you've exhausted everything else you can think of, you might try changing routers. 

Just my 2 cents!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Hmm... hadn't considered it could be a problem with my router. I'll reboot it tonight and see if that helps at all.

Last night I was trying to watch something in bed. After a few minutes got "Problem streaming...", tried switching to the Stream in my Wife's Roamio same problem, rebooted the Stream in mine same problem I finally gave up and listened to a podcast instead.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

I agree, I think some routers don't play nice with the Stream for no apparent reason, either with wireless downloads or streaming locally or remotely. Could be the device being streamed/downloaded too as well, something to consider, some media apps are more forgiving with inconsistent or less then ideal network conditions then others. The TiVo app seems to be finicky. Trial and error. Good luck.


----------

